# New to photoshop



## VaE39 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I'm pretty new to whole whole post processing world. I normally only crop and straighten. I want to get into a whole new world of photoshop. I've been learning here and there and its great. Nothing too over the top, but just ways to change the feel of the photos. 

I was wondering what do you guys think on how Max Wanger post processes. I love the look he captures. 

Love - Max Wanger Photography
Life - Max Wanger Photography

In the first few sets of each link, he has a similar feel to the photos. How does he achieve this?


----------



## dylanstraub (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh wow. I really don't like his work. I guess I don't get it.


----------



## Karri (Dec 22, 2010)

I like his work and he has some good lighting.  I am not sure of his post processing, but I would say he is changing around and maneuvering the saturation and exposure and hues...


----------



## reznap (Dec 22, 2010)

He's using gradient color layers in a lot of shots.  Basically a semi-transparent layer that goes from one color to the other.  He also apparently likes to frame his shots with a lot of open space, which makes for some unconventional compositions.  It's pretty good work I think but a few of them are a bit heavy on the processing.


----------



## KmH (Dec 23, 2010)

His post processing is a currently popular look, being used by thousands of photographers.

Join the herd.


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 23, 2010)

KmH said:


> His post processing is a currently popular look, being used by thousands of photographers.
> 
> Join the herd.






psssst.. [Software training online-tutorials for Adobe, Microsoft, Apple & more


----------



## VaE39 (Dec 24, 2010)

Haha thanks for the replies everyone. Photography is subjective so my like could be someone's dislike. I do agree, some some of his shots are a little over done, but I like his unconventional thought. I guess I'm starting to join the herd of unconventional haha.

I actually did join lynda.com recently, but its pretty overwhelming to know where to start. I watched a few Deke McClelland videos. I like how Deke's videos are very very basic and I can start from the beginning. Any suggestions of authors or videos to teach me this type of post processing?


----------



## nonamexx (Dec 24, 2010)

I usually apply a contrast correction, sharpen a touch (if needed) and apply some extra saturation if colours are washed out (as in a cloudy day).

Of course, I also crop if there are unwanted bits sticking out in the photo to get a better composition.

As to those photographs linked in the first post, I somehow am not into them so cannot comment.


----------



## ann (Dec 24, 2010)

you beat me too it Keith, but then what else is new


----------



## KmH (Dec 24, 2010)

VaE39 said:


> Haha thanks for the replies everyone. Photography is subjective so my like could be someone's dislike. I do agree, some some of his shots are a little over done, but I like his unconventional thought. I guess I'm starting to join the herd of unconventional haha.


He isn't doing anything new or all that unconventional composition wise either. That's not a point against him. It's just that there is very little in photography today that hasn't already been done by others.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, his post processing isn't anything new and is use in pretty much every clothing advertisement nowadays. He goes for the subdued/undersaturated color palate for the vintage look. I think he also probably uses gradiant layers to give the sort of hotspot/lightleak effect to some shots. As KMH said, nothing against him, its decent work. I can tell you one thing for certain that I can't stand about him, his website is obnoxious and way too pretentious.


----------



## Corvphotography (Dec 24, 2010)

I love the photographer's photos in the links above. The website setup im not crazy about but the photos get a thumbs up from me. I would love to have my gf and i in alot of those photos.  They seem so simple yet beautiful.  They may not be anything new but id love to learn the PP he did to those photos.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Dec 24, 2010)

its a vintage effect.
Plenty of tutorials on the subject at deviantART: where ART meets application!.


----------



## arcooke (Dec 24, 2010)

I can't believe he kept this one.. let alone put it in his portfolio..... you can find it towards the end of his "life" section.

http://66.180.175.186/images/gallery/life51jpg73e1cb3b.jpg


----------



## ann (Dec 24, 2010)

you deserve a medal for wading through all that "stuff" to find something even worse.

meh, it breaks my heart.


----------



## Corvphotography (Dec 24, 2010)

arcooke said:


> I can't believe he kept this one.. let alone put it in his portfolio..... you can find it towards the end of his "life" section.
> 
> http://66.180.175.186/images/gallery/life51jpg73e1cb3b.jpg




WOW your right about that photo. dont know what thats about.


----------



## white (Dec 24, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## mommy-medic (Dec 24, 2010)

I use PS CS3E and love the action sets here: Photoshop Actions | Pioneer Woman Photography | Ree Drummond

(scroll down and look to the right, they are free to download and I find myself using them more often than not in post processing. She also has a few photoshop tutorials in there as well.)


----------

